# Empaths, Premonitions, etc.



## Love (May 20, 2012)

AstralSoldier said:


> ... it's a gift, NEVER a curse to be able to discern the truth as it is.


Thank you, I needed to hear that  Sometimes I wish I could just shut it off, but you are right. It is a gift, and it is discerning truth. There is a reason for it.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

I have had precognitive dreams. One dream I will never forget was about my dad...that he died of a heart attack. The dream was so vivid and I told my SO about it. He said it was just a dream so I shouldn't worry about it. My dad died of a heart attack a few months after I had that dream. I also had a very vivid dream about him after he died.


----------



## TheUpwardDescent (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been taken from my body to other dimensions, which is what I would term "other". Some of them nice, others not so much.


----------



## Love (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for participating all of you that post and/or vote!


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

I had some its creepy and awesome at the same time.


----------

